# Concerns with Squatting in Boston



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm currently sitting in PVD with Boston being an hour away. I've repeatedly heard about how hostile Boston is towards homeless/ poor people(, and people in general).

This rises my issues with squatting in such a place. I question the legality behind to start with. I heard it's "illegal" to be homeless in the city, so surely if the pigs found people in abandoned buildings they would be arrested. It sounds like one of those places where one surely wouldn't want to squat inner city, if at all.

Does anyone around here have any (recent) experience squatting or generally bumming around in Boston, Mass.?


----------



## Frodo (Feb 16, 2016)

meh. tons of homeless hanging around boston pretty much right in the open. it actually seems pretty lax compared to many cities i've been. otherwise the rules are pretty much the same as anywhere else, don't stick out and don't be seen. havnt been arrested or caught there so I can't help in that department.

also good luck finding squats, the city has been really growing the past few decades so there is not a huge abundance of abandoned buildings.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Feb 16, 2016)

two spots come to mind i stayed two nights under I-93 overpass behind Bunker Hill Community College spange for money in the North end; I stayed 4 days at the woods near Alewife brook parkway Cambridge and along mystic river spange for money near the station and MA Route 2 near the lights
if this helps


----------



## Mankini (Feb 18, 2016)

How is Southie? _What _is Southie? Is it a Utopia or 'Hell in a very small place'?


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Feb 18, 2016)

unfortunately I never crossed the tracks into southie mostly because of the winter hill gang and Whitie at that time I was loyal to the North End so I did not go there now that this has changed I may explore southie better


----------



## Mankini (Feb 18, 2016)

youre seriously in tha Berx?


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Feb 18, 2016)

currently I am in the Gardner Massachusetts recovering from much needed surgeries 
but yes I am mostly in and out of the towns along the guilford rail,Deerfield yard,NOHO to Boston


----------



## Mankini (Feb 18, 2016)

i like the AT area near Bennington VT


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for your guidance on the issue.

I've found out some very unfortunate news: The property value in Boston and a lot of Mass is too high for squatting to be tolerated. Most of the land out here is owned by someone.

However there's a decent size punk and anarchy community here, so if you can meet the right people before you get here, by some means, you'll make it.


----------



## Dusty420 (Apr 1, 2016)

The best place I ever flew a sign was in boston, of the Forrest hills mbta station the intersection of Ukraine way and Washington st. I'd walk off that intersection with $200 just standing there an hour.


----------



## mateoboliviano (Aug 14, 2016)

I grew up in the boston metro area, have lived there many times, and live close now. You can find leftist type kids in Allston/Brighton, JP, Dorchester. We're not the warmest friendliest people by any means so really try to shine if you need to meet people to crash with. Its far from a place like Missoula. The citys not grided so there are nooks and crannys in many places, but if you're not local you'd have to really case and explore places. That being said like most cities in America, they've either been abandoned or completely blown up by massive real estate booms. Boston is the latter. So much development and security around private property to the point theres basically nothing and mostly risk. I remember almost getting arrested by like 10 cops and having to go to court in 2009 for tresspassing in some vacant buildings right downtown. Now they're luxury condos of course. The reason why America is a police state is tied heavily to Boston Police Dept. so tread lightly, they don't give a fuck about cutting ya a break. I wouldn't recommend this city for travelers unless ya wanna experience, repression, but I'm probably very biased being from the area.


----------

